# $10 pencil is gonna be black....



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 20, 2017)

Ive got $10 on pencil is gonna be black. I have no statistics on it. Just a gut feeling and a picture that popped into my head while doing practice problems. Who's in? If you loose you donate to the boards.    Oh yeah..... Im a gambler!!!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 21, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> Ive got $10 on pencil is gonna be black. I have no statistics on it. Just a gut feeling and a picture that popped into my head while doing practice problems. Who's in? If you loose you donate to the boards.    Oh yeah..... Im a gambler!!!


I will absolutely take your wager H7.  My trusty formula has not let me down yet.  In fact, I have used it to bet and win before!  Though your wager doesn't require me to correctly identify the Oct 2017 pencil color (I win if it is anything but black), do I get a bonus for red?    

Link to Original Thread

April of an Odd Year = Blue

October of an Odd Year = Red

April of an Even Year = *Black*

October of an Even Year = Green


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 21, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> I will absolutely take your wager H7.  My trusty formula has not let me down yet.  In fact, I have used it to bet and win before!  Though your wager doesn't require me to correctly identify the Oct 2017 pencil color (I win if it is anything but black), do I get a bonus for red?
> 
> Link to Original Thread
> 
> ...


ahhh looking forward to this!


----------



## ME-PE (Oct 23, 2017)

FYI - October of 2009 was black


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 23, 2017)

ME-PE said:


> FYI - October of 2009 was black


Pics or it didn't happen. :thumbs:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 23, 2017)

Is the pencil the same color for day 1&amp;2 of the SE?


----------



## ME-PE (Oct 24, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. :thumbs:


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 24, 2017)

Back in my day, they didn't have dates on those pencils.  ld-025:


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2017)

ME-PE said:


> View attachment 10228


----------



## Manyyearslater (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

ME-PE said:


> View attachment 10228


:blink:


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 24, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> :blink:


I like that one better than the blue one.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 24, 2017)

Can we trade these like pokemon cards?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm so old I brought my own pencil to the EIT exam....


----------



## ME-PE (Oct 24, 2017)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Can we trade these like pokemon cards?


At this point, I've collected all of them except Red


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 24, 2017)

This will be my #4 pencil.  I have no idea what color any of them are.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

Calling @knight1fox3! See picture posted above.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Calling @knight1fox3! See picture posted above.


I was tagged in the quote from the previous poster.

Fail.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I was tagged in the quote from the previous poster.
> 
> Fail.


It seemed like you were avoiding this thread.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> It seemed like you were avoiding this thread.


Well I added my "like" to the pencil photo. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Well I added my "like" to the pencil photo. :thumbs:


Well, I can't see that! I can only see that it has (currently) three likes. Not by whom.


----------



## User1 (Oct 24, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Well, I can't see that! I can only see that it has (currently) three likes. Not by whom.


you can totally "see who reacted"


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> you can totally "see who reacted"


I think that ability went away for me when I became a moderator... Or. at least, the timing was very similar. I used to be able to see that before I was made a mod.


----------



## User1 (Oct 24, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I think that ability went away for me when I became a moderator... Or. at least, the timing was very similar. I used to be able to see that before I was made a mod.


weirdddd


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I think that ability went away for me when I became a moderator... Or. at least, the timing was very similar. I used to be able to see that before I was made a mod.


So, in other words, you broke the system?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

This is what I get now, with my cursor hanging out over reactions (which are also un-clickable).




It's definitely not how it used to be!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> So, in other words, you broke the system?


Basically.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I think that ability went away for me when I became a moderator... Or. at least, the timing was very similar. I used to be able to see that before I was made a mod.


So, in other words, you broke the system?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> This is what I get now, with my cursor hanging out over reactions (which are also un-clickable).
> 
> View attachment 10231
> 
> ...


Try clicking on it!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Try clicking on it!


Read my post! It's un-clickable.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Read my post! It's un-clickable.


Don't tell me what to do.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2017)

Did you try turning it off then back on again?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Did you try turning it off then back on again?


Who are you, the IT person around here?


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 24, 2017)

Check those boxes and select "delete posts."

c'mon, I dear you!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

Haha! That's a good dare. But no!


----------



## Manyyearslater (Oct 24, 2017)

my two pencils are up for auction.  Highest bidder.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 24, 2017)

ME-PE said:


> FYI - October of 2009 was black






ME-PE said:


> View attachment 10228




I never said my pencil color prediction formula was perfect.  I have admitted that it is half baked.   But I do think you'll find it is relatively reliable from about +/- 2012 to present.   Accurate enough to beat Hemi this upcoming Friday!    



Road Guy said:


> I'm so old I brought my own pencil to the EIT exam....


Me too.  I took it in fall of 2001.  Used my own pencil and TI-89 calculator.  I think the very next administration is when they started the pencil and calculator policies.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 24, 2017)

Manyyearslater said:


> my two pencils are up for auction.  Highest bidder.


I'll take 'em!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey @Hemi79, I forget, are you taking the exam this Fri?  If so, can we raise the stakes?  I should have originally tried to get your pencil! 




If you lose the bet, you give me $10 and your (*cough* red *cough*) pencil.   If I lose, I give you $15.  What do you say?


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 25, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Hey @Hemi79, I forget, are you taking the exam this Fri?  If so, can we raise the stakes?  I should have originally tried to get your pencil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, thats a tough one. Giving away my passing pencil, whatever color, is a costly thing to do.  :B


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 25, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> Oh man, thats a tough one. Giving away my passing pencil, whatever color, is a costly thing to do.  :B


Understood.  I don't blame you one bit.


----------



## User1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> Oh man, thats a tough one. Giving away my passing pencil, whatever color, is a costly thing to do.  :B


you could always just wait til people start leaving and grab a couple extras


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 25, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> you could always just wait til people start leaving and grab a couple extras


Look at the quote in my sig.  It does say 'pencils', plural!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 26, 2017)

I assure you, if i get a hold of more, i will gladly ship them.  oh and the $10 bet is on, or is it 15$, wait $20?!?!?!? Done.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2017)

Red words.  Black grip and eraser cap. Not sure how that fits. No photo yet.  Sorry. Lunch + 4 hours to go.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Red words.  Black grip and eraser cap. Not sure how that fits. No photo yet.  Sorry. Lunch + 4 hours to go.


:blink:


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

And good luck in the afternoon, @vhab49! You've got this!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 27, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Red words.  Black grip and eraser cap. Not sure how that fits. No photo yet.  Sorry. Lunch + 4 hours to go.


@hydrosparky sent me a PM stating this too.  Very interesting.  I have never seen this combo before!  How does this work out with our bet? 

So, is this correct?  The rubber grip, eraser holder, and clip are red, the body is white, and the 'NCEES October 2017' text and symbol is red?  Wow. 

Thanks hydro and vhab.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> @hydrosparky sent me a PM stating this too.  Very interesting.  I have never seen this combo before!  How does this work out with our bet?
> 
> So, is this correct?  The rubber grip, eraser holder, and clip are red, the body is white, and the 'NCEES October 2017' text and symbol is red?  Wow.


Wow indeed! An albino pencil!!! Can you post the photo here or fwd me the PM and I will?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

This sounds like a super special pencil. Almost makes me wish I had one!

NOT! That would mean I was a fourth time taker!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow indeed! An albino pencil!!! Can you post the photo here or fwd me the PM and I will?


I have not seen a photo!  I am dying to though!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> I have not seen a photo!  I am dying to though!


Oh, I thought in the PM a photo was provided. LOL. I guess we'll wait and see! I may need to get one of these for myself as well!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 27, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> This sounds like a super special pencil. Almost makes me wish I had one!
> 
> NOT! That would mean I was a fourth time taker!


You just need friends like me that keep taking (and failing) the test.  I still get a pencil almost every administration.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> You just need friends like me that keep taking (and failing) the test.  I still get a pencil almost every administration.


I don't wish that on any of my friends. Haha!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 27, 2017)

I think if the grip, clip, and eraser holder are black even if the text is not - something no one could have predicted - I humbly lose the bet and will pay up.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2017)

If only they would simply add the corresponding pencil for the current exam administration to their merchandise website, I bet engineers would buy them!

https://business.landsend.com/store/ncees/Promotional-Products/Desk/Writing-Instruments/c/4.6.2


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 27, 2017)

An albino pencil??


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2017)

transparent aluminum


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> If only they would simply add the corresponding pencil for the current exam administration to their merchandise website, I bet engineers would buy them!
> 
> https://business.landsend.com/store/ncees/Promotional-Products/Desk/Writing-Instruments/c/4.6.2


Crud, link blocked at work.  :/


----------



## sersmay (Oct 27, 2017)

HNNNGGGG how much longer will we have to wait to know the pencil color?!?!?!?!?! I have two co-workers taking the exam today (in CA). Praying for an east coaster to end this torture.

i took an exam yesterday (traffic engineer). no pencil, it's a computer based test. still 8 hours. stupid.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

Good to see you again, @sersmay!

And there have been two sources stating the pencil is black but with red writing... But no pictures yet. Collusion, maybe?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 27, 2017)

Clearly an NCEES conspiracy to thwart @ptatohed and his predictor.


----------



## sersmay (Oct 27, 2017)

@leggo PE likewise! ahhh so exciting on the pencil front! i actually lost my pencil from october 2015


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2017)

my phone takes giant photos, that was hard.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> :blink:


I almost couldn't concentrate the pencil threw me off.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2017)

What type of sorcery is this?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> What type of sorcery is this?


I know right?  I feel as though it is an omen.  Nebraska colors on my pencil.  Gotta be a winner.  Since the football team can't win.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

Woah, @vhab49! Thanks for coming through for EB!

And I sincerely hope this is the last time you ever find yourself the keeper of a new PE exam pencil. Unless, of course, you want to collect them, like some are known to want...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2017)

Well, eventually I'll sit for the SE, so yay, more pencils... Lots, and lots and lots of pencils.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Well, eventually I'll sit for the SE, so yay, more pencils... Lots, and lots and lots of pencils.


True, and I'll find myself in the same situation when that occurs.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 27, 2017)

That pencil is bullsh!t.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2017)

NCEES must be following the pencil thread and purposely screwing us all up.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 28, 2017)

@hydrosparky PMed me this photo.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 28, 2017)

The new pencil color scheme is breaking my brain.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2017)

I must have one!!!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 29, 2017)

Can other examinees chime in?  Was this Frankenstein black/red color scheme the same across the country?


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 29, 2017)

Wife's pencil in Alaska. Looks to be the same across the country.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 29, 2017)

I think @ptatohed owes someone $10 for a change


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 29, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I think @ptatohed owes someone $10 for a change


Humbly admitted.  While, when Hemi predicted the pencil would be black this administration, I don't think he meant this one exactly - it is certainly "more black" than anything else so, yes, he wins.  Hemi, just tell me where to send the money.  (This hurts for a cheap man!).


----------



## casummerlin (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah, pencil was the same in North Carolina.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 30, 2017)

Confirmation that CA had the Black/Red concoction as well.  The pencil in the picture is "my" pencil.  I haven't received it yet but this is the pencil one of my friends is going to give me!    

That's worth $10!


----------



## CivilGuy00 (Oct 30, 2017)

I can confirm Nebraska was also Black (and red)  :blink:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 30, 2017)

CivilGuy00 said:


> I can confirm Nebraska was also Black (and red)  :blink:


GO BIG RED.


----------



## CivilGuy00 (Oct 30, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> GO BIG RED.


Yeah buddy!...although our team is a disgrace to college football this year. And maybe many more to come.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 30, 2017)

Eh, we are just practicing the fine art of not being fair weather fans.  One of my buddies asked what happened to the Blackshirts, and I said they all graduated with me.


----------



## CivilGuy00 (Oct 30, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Eh, we are just practicing the fine art of not being fair weather fans.  One of my buddies asked what happened to the Blackshirts, and I said they all graduated with me.


Haha. I like that. And you are right. Gotta stay true to the team even in our slumps. You think Riley is fired already?


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 30, 2017)

So where is @Hemi79?  Is he still blocked from posting?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 30, 2017)

CivilGuy00 said:


> Haha. I like that. And you are right. Gotta stay true to the team even in our slumps. You think Riley is fired already?


I would not be surprised.  They did manage to pull out a win this weekend, so who knows.  Maybe he lives to see another week.  Hubs said we were second in B10 West - does not say much about B10 west if you ask me.


----------



## Disco_Kai (Oct 30, 2017)

Same color scheme here in NJ


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 30, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> So where is @Hemi79?  Is he still blocked from posting?


Lol how dare you call this pencil black and red!?!!?!? Its black Sir! And yeah i couldnt post till today but ended up being a busy day at work. Just to clarify, the bet was that he/she who lost would donate the money to the board.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 30, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> Lol how dare you call this pencil black and red!?!!?!? Its black Sir! And yeah i couldnt post till today but ended up being a busy day at work. Just to clarify, the bet was that he/she who lost would donate the money to the board.


But the part added by NCEES is red.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 30, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> Lol how dare you call this pencil black and red!?!!?!? Its black Sir! And yeah i couldnt post till today but ended up being a busy day at work. Just to clarify, the bet was that he/she who lost would donate the money to the board.


It has the body of the conventional Red NCEES pencil (white plastic cylinder, Red logo) with the grip/clip/eraser holder of the typical Black NCEES pencil.  So this isn't the conventional/typical Black pencil.  Ok, I will make the donation and let you know when it is done.  Congrats. 

How'd you do on the exam?


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 30, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> It has the body of the conventional Red NCEES pencil (white plastic cylinder, Red logo) with the grip/clip/eraser holder of the typical Black NCEES pencil.  So this isn't the conventional/typical Black pencil.  Ok, I will make the donation and let you know when it is done.  Congrats.
> 
> How'd you do on the exam?


 The morning hurt a little. For a change i felt really good about the afternoon even though a couple questions were not solvable for me. Im hoping i got it done. 

Also, some guy had his card taken away and was screamed at pretty badly. Anyone know anything about it? This was in Austin Tx.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> The morning hurt a little. For a change i felt really good about the afternoon even though a couple questions were not solvable for me. Im hoping i got it done.
> 
> Also, some guy had his card taken away and was screamed at pretty badly. Anyone know anything about it? This was in Austin Tx.


I hope you got it this time, Hemi!

And ooohhhh someone got taken out during the exam? Morning or afternoon?

I remember seeing a woman crying SERIOUSLY hard outside of the S.E. exam room one time when I went to use the restroom. I can only assume she had be dismissed for some reason. Also, a person who didn't have the right identification and couldn't even be let in!  But these were in a past cycle.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 30, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I hope you got it this time, Hemi!
> 
> And ooohhhh someone got taken out during the exam? Morning or afternoon?
> 
> I remember seeing a woman crying SERIOUSLY hard outside of the S.E. exam room one time when I went to use the restroom. I can only assume she had be dismissed for some reason. Also, a person who didn't have the right identification and couldn't even be let in!  But these were in a past cycle.


Thanx @leggo PE! It was in the afternoon, my exam had been picked up already and apperantly someone started messing with theirs before theirs was picked up and proctor started screaming and someone went got his/her registration and gave it to the proctor. It was tense! Lol


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 30, 2017)

Ok, I paid up.  It went from $325 to $335.  Ouch, that stung.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> Thanx @leggo PE! It was in the afternoon, my exam had been picked up already and apperantly someone started messing with theirs before theirs was picked up and proctor started screaming and someone went got his/her registration and gave it to the proctor. It was tense! Lol


Yikes!

And oh, I misread your original post. I thought it said the exam taker was screaming. Nope, he got screamed at by the proctor. Hopefully his test wasn't actually voided.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 30, 2017)

Yikes!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 30, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Ok, I paid up.  It went from $325 to $335.  Ouch, that stung.
> 
> View attachment 10266


Lol. This was fun.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> The morning hurt a little. For a change i felt really good about the afternoon even though a couple questions were not solvable for me. Im hoping i got it done.
> 
> Also, some guy had his card taken away and was screamed at pretty badly. Anyone know anything about it? This was in Austin Tx.


Hmm if this is the same event, all I can remember hearing is the proctor screaming, "WHAT are you doing?!!!" but I didn't know what was going on.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 1, 2017)

Shall we start making guesses for the April 2018 pencil color?  I'm gonna go with *Black *NCEES logo/date and *Green *grip/clip/eraser holder.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Nov 1, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Shall we start making guesses for the April 2018 pencil color?  I'm gonna go with *Black *NCEES logo/date and *Green *grip/clip/eraser holder.


Lol, i see what your douing here.


----------



## MI-Roger (Feb 24, 2018)

I am so old that I brought my own pencil, my own calculators (two matching ones plus a third battery pack), and my own reference books!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Feb 28, 2018)

MI-Roger said:


> I am so old that I brought my own pencil, my own calculators (two matching ones plus a third battery pack), and my own reference books!


Well,  but what calculator was that?  :B


----------



## MI-Roger (Mar 2, 2018)

Hemi79 said:


> Well,  but what calculator was that?  :B


TI-56 

I brought mine and my wife's matching calculators to the exam, along with a spare battery pack since batteries did not last too long back in those days.







I bet you thought I wouldn't remember!


----------



## MI-Roger (Mar 2, 2018)

My very first calculator, A Unicom 202SR made by Rockwell International   It was ordered (scientific calculators were so rare and expensive that stores did not stock them!) in early 1974 while a High School Senior.  I think it was a 6 week waiting period until it arrived.  Cost was $150-$175.  Only competition at the time was the HP35 which cost nearly $400  A good used car cost less!

http://americanhistory.si.edu/collections/search/object/nmah_334490


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Mar 2, 2018)

MI-Roger said:


> TI-56
> 
> I brought mine and my wife's matching calculators to the exam, along with a spare battery pack since batteries did not last too long back in those days.
> 
> ...








MI-Roger said:


> My very first calculator, A Unicom 202SR made by Rockwell International   It was ordered (scientific calculators were so rare and expensive that stores did not stock them!) in early 1974 while a High School Senior.  I think it was a 6 week waiting period until it arrived.  Cost was $150-$175.  Only competition at the time was the HP35 which cost nearly $400  A good used car cost less!
> 
> http://americanhistory.si.edu/collections/search/object/nmah_334490


Snap your a TI guy! Lol. Man that is some nice history! Some would envy being born in the Wi Fi era, i envy the opposite. When i was a kid in the mid 80’s i went along to a garage sale with mom. I saw a gagdet on a table and went straight for it. A man standing at a door to the house said in a loud voice, “ you cant play with that unless you are an engineer.” I dont think i had heard the word engineer too many times. But the gadget looked a lot like your calculator, but it had hard case. I used to think it was the HP 48g i saw that day, a calculator my previous boss still uses, but this TI  has a closer resemblence. So you dont have them anymore? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Mar 26, 2018)

$10 is a lot of money for a pencil


----------

